# [build log] 0 kelvin 4.0



## freaksavior (Feb 2, 2009)

My previous case was named 0 kelvin 3.3 

any time i do a significant upgrade (going i7 is a big upgrade) the number changes since ram, mobo, proc, and vga changed i think 4.0 is sufficient. 

My Painting log was here. 
Painting Coolermaster Stacker 832 Mesh

I painted the Cooler master Stacker 832 mesh red in theme of ATI. 

My build will be of the following as of now (unless i change my mind  )

Intel Core i7 920 (hoping for a 4.2ghz oc)
Asus p6t Deluxe motherboard
Zotac GTX285 (going to be a 7950gx2 first thanks to cdawall)
6gb G.skill PI 1600mhz
Cooler master Stacker 832 With Red mesh
Silverstone DA800
seagate 7200.12 500gb for windows vista
Seagate 7200.10 320 and WD 3200aaks in RADI 0 for DATA
Asus Xonar D2 Sound Card
Dtek Fusion V2 with Custom made mounting hardware (Thanks to Duniek @ XS)
Swiftech MCP-655 and DDC Laing v3.0
Swiftech Micro res
2 x 1977 bonneville heatercores 
5 x rosewill red 120mm fans
Distilled water + red food dye 

_______________________________________PICS_____________________________

The mounting bracket for i7





 (that is Duniek's it his and his and i credit him)

*The board (Asus P6T Deluxe)*


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 2, 2009)

*The processor (intel Core i7 920)*


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 2, 2009)

My eva


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 3, 2009)

______________________________________

Graphics Card - Zotac GTX285


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 3, 2009)

ooooo i cant wait to see how it turns out. NICE freak!


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 6, 2009)

Going to sleeve a crap load of cables, i just dont know what to buy.

So I am going to do a bit more tidying up on my cable and need to know what i need to get.

i have a power sata cable , a molex connector cable, and then various 2 wires power cables. Lots of fans.

Im also going to be doing the cable from the power, Reset, and USB cables coming from the head unit of my case. So which do i need?

I was thinking either bunch up all the cables from the head unit or do them separately.. im not sure yet.

I plan on doing a few more case mods and making a few more holes to help hide cables and organize them so they dont look like a jumbled up mess


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 6, 2009)

I've actually never cable sleeve'd before so I don't have much advice in that area. As for making holes, definitely do that if your able to. No matter the case, making holes will give you many cable management options. But why am I even saying this, you know this already, your cable management jobs are usually insanely clean!


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 7, 2009)

well ended up going to frys and getting 2 sleeving kits and the Raid Sata cage.

Will post pics of the stuff before sleeved, the hdd cage and after sleeving


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 7, 2009)

I have been sleeving for 7 hours. Im waiting for my i7 bracket and my ram and this build will really start going.


http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/Stacker_832/images/frontioconnectors.jpg
i sleeved the power/reset button but i cant decide if i want to sleever the usb as one cable or as 2


----------



## cdawall (Feb 9, 2009)

looks nice. Keep us posted


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 9, 2009)

cdawall said:


> looks nice. Keep us posted



I will  thanks.

Getting the ram in on Tuesday.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 11, 2009)

updated added more pics

I love the support for the project


----------



## EnergyFX (Feb 11, 2009)

<--- SUPPORTING!!

Cute Eva, BTW.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2009)

Freaksavior, glad you chose i7, in case you haven't had experience with the platform yet, its great bro, you'll love it!

However the build is coming along great bro 

What camera your using for your shots, they look great!


----------



## cdawall (Feb 11, 2009)

my mobo looks nicer BTW


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 11, 2009)

w00t!

Worklog FTW!



I enjoyed your Stacker work log, this should be pretty good too!


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 11, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> <--- SUPPORTING!!
> 
> Cute Eva, BTW.



Thanks EnergyFX, your logs are always amazing.



Chicken Patty said:


> Freaksavior, glad you chose i7, in case you haven't had experience with the platform yet, its great bro, you'll love it!
> 
> However the build is coming along great bro
> 
> What camera your using for your shots, they look great!



 looking forward to getting my i7 bracket in so i can finish this.

Im using a Canon EOS 40D with a Speed Light 430



cdawall said:


> my mobo looks nicer BTW



Ass



InnocentCriminal said:


> w00t!
> 
> Worklog FTW!
> 
> ...



Thanks, at the moment im deciding wheather or not i want to put the cathodes in, i soldered the cathode power together to clean up so wire but its still a lot.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 11, 2009)

Awesome! That motherboard is NICE!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> Thanks EnergyFX, your logs are always amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the response. 

Im as anxious to see this build running as you are 

What batch is your 920?  Maybe I can see give you some insight on that 4.2 GHz o/c you are after


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> Im as anxious to see this build running as you are
> 
> What batch is your 920?  Maybe I can see give you some insight on that 4.2 GHz o/c you are after



http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l294/freaksavior/Core i7 build/_MG_0089.jpg


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l294/freaksavior/Core i7 build/_MG_0089.jpg



did you just add that picture now , damn I totally forgot! 

Anyways see below 

Not many 3839 batches, but mine is a 3839A403 and I got 4.356 GHz HT on, and 4.4 GHz HT off, could go further just didnt try it.

Stable for sure at 4.2 GHz 1.421v HT on.






[/QUOTE]


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 11, 2009)

Hmm looks good


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 11, 2009)

Love the pics!  Gonna be great!


----------



## EnergyFX (Feb 12, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> cdawall said:
> 
> 
> > my mobo looks nicer BTW
> ...


----------



## cdawall (Feb 12, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


>



well everyone knows it does


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 12, 2009)

Well i got it all put in, in hate the way the cables look behind the tray. i know thats not where people look but i still wish it could be neat and tidy in the back.

I am going to try and sleeve the wires on the 6pin and 8pin vga power so that will be a pain but i think it will look better. Pics hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 13, 2009)

bump... need help with cables guys. it doesn't look good enough imho. go to my 4th post.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1192407&postcount=4


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't see anything in the 4th post?


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 13, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> I don't see anything in the 4th post?



fixed.

Sorry was uploading them Stupid slow upload connection


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 13, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> fixed.
> 
> Sorry was uploading them Stupid slow upload connection









First off everything looks really good! Good work! 


Bout the only thing that might help is if you take the wires in the red circle and put them behind the tubing. Maybe take them behind the mobo like you did with 24pin connector. 

As for the green circle try and pull that sata cable up and out where you have the other sata cables.

But seriously It looks awesome already.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 13, 2009)

Im going to sleeve that cable and use that one as my main power. I did plan on running the cable behind the board but i don't like the way it sticks out 

The sata cables.. how would i do anything with those?


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 13, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> Im going to sleeve that cable and use that one as my main power. I did plan on running the cable behind the board but i don't like the way it sticks out
> 
> The sata cables.. how would i do anything with those?







option 1 red pull the sata cable up and bring straight around like you have the above sata cables.

option 2 green pull it down and around back behind the tray. follow green arrow.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 13, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090212/_MG_0106-1.jpg
> option 1 red pull the sata cable up and bring straight around like you have the above sata cables.
> 
> option 2 green pull it down and around back behind the tray. follow green arrow.



OK! 

I sleeved on of the sata cables also 

i'll pos a pic of it done in a minute


----------



## EnergyFX (Feb 13, 2009)

do you have the tools necessary to remove/reinstall molex plugs?  To get truly neat and organized cable managment you need to be able and willing to remove plugs to install sleeving and possibly even go so far as to cut some wires and re-crimp the pins on the end in order to get nice custom lengths for you application.

If you dont want to get that involved then all you can really do is methodically group your wires together and tuck them out of sight as neatly as possible.

I like the access holes you cut in the MB tray.  Personally I would cut a hole about a 1/2" diameter near the HDD and Optical drive and run the SATA cable through it.  It would end up looking quite a bit more professional that simply routing it back around the edge of the MB tray like you have now.

As for the big mess of wires behind the MB tray, a few zip ties and some patience will honestly clean that up quite a bit.

That PCI-E power cable is killing you.  There has to be a better way to route it.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 13, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> do you have the tools necessary to remove/reinstall molex plugs?  To get truly neat and organized cable managment you need to be able and willing to remove plugs to install sleeving and possibly even go so far as to cut some wires and re-crimp the pins on the end in order to get nice custom lengths for you application.
> 
> If you dont want to get that involved then all you can really do is methodically group your wires together and tuck them out of sight as neatly as possible.
> 
> ...



I dont have a way to remove the molex besides my pliers and a needle to bend the pins back out.

I want the back to look clean as well so its not so hard to put the back panel on but im not going to get stressed about it like i am on the front lol. 

the pci-e im going to sleeve the otherone and route it under the tray.

Being 100% honest what do you think of it? you do crazy clean work and need opinion


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think it looks allot better now! its what i like to call "Awesomesauce"


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 13, 2009)

thanks.

Im being anal about the cables today. I hate the way the back looks but i kinda feel like saying screw it now one will see it anyway. BUT i have seen some cases where the cables looked amazing both on the front and back


----------



## EnergyFX (Feb 13, 2009)

To be honest, I really don't have anything else to suggest.  The last pics you posted look great!  You will still have to work with that PCI-E cable (since it is missing in the last pics) but you know what you are doing.  

Cable managment honestly doesn't get much better than 'invisible' cables.  You know you're doing good if and when someone accuses you of not having anything wired up... and with those last pictures that is likely to happen.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 13, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> To be honest, I really don't have anything else to suggest.  The last pics you posted look great!  You will still have to work with that PCI-E cable (since it is missing in the last pics) but you know what you are doing.
> 
> Cable managment honestly doesn't get much better than 'invisible' cables.  You know you're doing good if and when someone accuses you of not having anything wired up... and with those last pictures that is likely to happen.



You gain nothing from lying on here so i take your word your being honest 

And thanks.

i gotta go sleeve the pci-e cable now. so i'll post pics of it soon.

also if you find some of the pictures pointless like its the same pic again just say so. i had 4 of the board.. it is pointless


----------



## EnergyFX (Feb 13, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> thanks.
> 
> Im being anal about the cables today. I hate the way the back looks but i kinda feel like saying screw it now one will see it anyway. BUT i have seen some cases where the cables looked amazing both on the front and back



Yeah, but that usually requires cutting wires and re-crimping pins at custom lengths (which is what I will be doing with my Soprano build).

However, you might be a bit surprised at what you can accomplish with some patience and zip ties.  You can also go to you local hardware store and pick up some of these:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...ge=product_info&cPath=44_80&products_id=20352

It is what I used on the door to hold the wire harness in place in this picture:


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 13, 2009)

got some of those already 

im going to finish sleeving my pci-e then worry about the back.

I got a zotac gtx285 coming in also


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 13, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> got some of those already
> 
> im going to finish sleeving my pci-e then worry about the back.
> 
> I got a zotac gtx295 coming in also



NICE! 
I wanna see some benching!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2009)

FS

sleeving looks killer bro, great job


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 13, 2009)

whoops i mean i got the 285 coming in not a 295 



Chicken Patty said:


> FS
> 
> sleeving looks killer bro, great job




i ran out of heat tubing


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 13, 2009)

Can I have eva? Please?! haha. Cute dog 

Looks like this might be a nice build to follow. /subscribed.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 13, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Can I have eva? Please?! haha. Cute dog
> 
> Looks like this might be a nice build to follow. /subscribed.



thank  and no you cant have her 

what size heat shrink do i need? i forgot what size the wires are....


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 14, 2009)

Got the cable sleeved. tomorrow should be last day of the cable. either tomorrow or sunday


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2009)

nice dude!!!!


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 16, 2009)

This??





or this


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 16, 2009)

anybody?


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 16, 2009)

I vote "this"

The second this that is.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 16, 2009)

okay...
which did you like better? the sata behind the board? or the sata sleeved and visible?


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 16, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> okay...
> which did you like better? the sata behind the board? or the sata sleeved and visible?



Behind the board.

But I didn't see the pcie connected in the second picture.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 16, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> Behind the board.
> 
> But I didn't see the pcie connected in the second picture.



there is no pci-e yet. i sleeved it but i haven't put it in.

that's 2 people for putting it behind the tray.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 16, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> there is no pci-e yet. i sleeved it but i haven't put it in.



ahh ok, well behind the motherboard then. leaving it exposed and sleeved didn't look bad either but I like the behind the motherboard look.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 16, 2009)

I want my i7 bracket and GTX285 to come in already. Im SO close to finishing this.

I plan on painting the i7 bracket red too


----------



## EnergyFX (Feb 16, 2009)

as pictured... behind the board.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 17, 2009)

Got my card in 

@ the end of the 4th post

edit: uploading pictures. will be about 10 min


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 17, 2009)

what do i do?


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 18, 2009)

wow no one?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2009)

what exactly are you seeking advise on?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2009)

He's wanting to hide the Power cables of the Video Card. I shot him one idea. To see i he can wire it behind the tubing that goes from the top rad to the top of the pump. It would hide behind that, then go straight to the card..


----------



## driver66 (Feb 18, 2009)

Either that or fold that big loop under the card?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> He's wanting to hide the Power cables of the Video Card. I shot him one idea. To see i he can wire it behind the tubing that goes from the top rad to the top of the pump. It would hide behind that, then go straight to the card..



hmm, thats a tough one


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2009)

driver66 said:


> Either that or fold that big loop under the card?





Yeah, that was the first thing I said.. It's a Modular PSU, so that would be easy to do, and just grab some cable holders from Home Depot or those types of places.



Chicken Patty said:


> hmm, thats a tough one



Yeah, but he only has 18".. Unless he re-wires it. So, it was a trial thing to do.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 18, 2009)

click the link, thats what the pc does now 

View My Video


----------



## EnergyFX (Feb 18, 2009)

That 285 should have an opening on the very back (by back I mean right around the corner from the power plugs). There should be two recessed areas that have a 'pillar' between them.  You can use this pillar to zip tie the wiring tight against the back of the fan housing.

Did you sleeve that cable yourself?  Looks nice!


----------



## quasarsky (Feb 18, 2009)

i see what you did there. i see 285gtx, i raise you a 4870x2   







seems like a sweet rig u are building there. i hope to go i7 by the end of the year . i also plan on getting the same case you got to go along with my original 2 stackers. i think its cheap at cm's site currently


----------



## EnergyFX (Feb 18, 2009)

Quasarsky, I raise you a second GTX 285 and also raise to SSC edition.


----------



## quasarsky (Feb 18, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Quasarsky, I raise you a second GTX 285 and also raise to SSC edition.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090211/DSC00889.jpg



hehe i lose


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2009)

I lose too... I'll have sli 280's by the weekend!


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 18, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> That 285 should have an opening on the very back (by back I mean right around the corner from the power plugs). There should be two recessed areas that have a 'pillar' between them.  You can use this pillar to zip tie the wiring tight against the back of the fan housing.
> 
> Did you sleeve that cable yourself?  Looks nice!



you mean like these http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l294/freaksavior/Core i7 build/_MG_0027.jpg ?
and yes sleeved it myself 



quasarsky said:


> i see what you did there. i see 285gtx, i raise you a 4870x2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I considered going with the 4870x2, also the gtx295. I may go SLI with another gtx285 later but not now. 

This case is really nice and has a decent amount of room you just have to plan it out.



EnergyFX said:


> Quasarsky, I raise you a second GTX 285 and also raise to SSC edition.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090211/DSC00889.jpg



You my friend suck



Cold Storm said:


> I lose too... I'll have sli 280's by the weekend!



 i want pictures of that

Did anyone watch the video? because the computer wont come on


----------



## quasarsky (Feb 18, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> you mean like these http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l294/freaksavior/Core i7 build/_MG_0027.jpg ?
> and yes sleeved it myself
> 
> 
> ...


which vid?


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 18, 2009)

View My Video


----------



## quasarsky (Feb 18, 2009)

push on everything that inserts like video, ram, etc and try again. maybe they are not in all the way. did you try without the video as well? what bout the 24 pin psu cable and 8 pin? in all the way?


----------



## quasarsky (Feb 18, 2009)

maybe try putting hte water block on? those diagnostic lcd's look to be on in one of ur pics, but the water block does not?


----------



## quasarsky (Feb 18, 2009)

OMG they aren't on in that video? ouch

wow i hope you have the psu shorted to power on without connecting to the mobo. ouch.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2009)

quasarsky said:


> push on everything that inserts like video, ram, etc and try again. maybe they are not in all the way. did you try without the video as well? what bout the 24 pin psu cable and 8 pin? in all the way?



the board can also be shorting with the tray.

Try removing the board out of the case


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> the board can also be shorting with the tray.
> 
> Try removing the board out of the case



Damn thats going to be a lot of trouble but okay.

And i dont have the water block on the processor because i only intended to make sure it booted. if it came on and actually came on i would have turned it right back off. 

I seem to always have issues with a new build


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> Damn thats going to be a lot of trouble but okay.
> 
> And i dont have the water block on the processor because i only intended to make sure it booted. if it came on and actually came on i would have turned it right back off.
> 
> I seem to always have issues with a new build



I had that happen before bro, it was shorting I took it out of the case and it booted right up, sure the front panel cables are connected correctly>?


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I had that happen before bro, it was shorting I took it out of the case and it booted right up, sure the front panel cables are connected correctly>?



front panel yes. Double checked that one. I also used the power button on the board its self to try and power it. 

I guess i'll take it out when i get home and double check it. 

there goes all my pretty cable hiding  



quasarsky said:


> push on everything that inserts like video, ram, etc and try again. maybe they are not in all the way. did you try without the video as well? what bout the 24 pin psu cable and 8 pin? in all the way?



yes, everything is pushed in all the way



quasarsky said:


> OMG they aren't on in that video? ouch
> 
> wow i hope you have the psu shorted to power on without connecting to the mobo. ouch.




your post makes no sense.

Also there is a edit button  so you dont have to post 3 times


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2009)

keep us posted FS


----------



## quasarsky (Feb 18, 2009)

its not that safe to test without a cpu cooler even for a second


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 18, 2009)

quasarsky said:


> its not that safe to test without a cpu cooler even for a second



done it many many many many many times never hurt my stuff. 

my i7 bracket still isn't here  its been 2 weeks since i ordered it.


----------



## EnergyFX (Feb 18, 2009)

You ran some cables behind the MB, so it is possible that a solder pin from the MB has pierced a cable and is shorting.

Me personally, I would unplug everything and try to jump start the PSU with a jumper wire.  If the PSU starts then move on.

Also, see the attached pic for the piece I was talking about earlier to zip tie your vid power cable to.  All I mean is you can run a zip tie around the cable and around this pillar to keep the cable nice and snug against the video card.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 19, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> You ran some cables behind the MB, so it is possible that a solder pin from the MB has pierced a cable and is shorting.
> 
> Me personally, I would unplug everything and try to jump start the PSU with a jumper wire.  If the PSU starts then move on.
> 
> Also, see the attached pic for the piece I was talking about earlier to zip tie your vid power cable to.  All I mean is you can run a zip tie around the cable and around this pillar to keep the cable nice and snug against the video card.



thats a good picture!! i wonder who took it 

I took the mobo out and its defiantly the psu. I am not sure what it is but its the psu for sure 100%. 

The sata cables i did in a different way but made sure they were same cable to same pin. The PCI-E i did a very specific way by taping each cable different links of blue painter tape, cutting it evenly then soldering that wire back together.

The only think i can think of is the molex, i did mess with the molex a bit or maybe even my fan controller as i had to re solder the power connector back on. anyway im going to go trouble shoot so i'll keep it updated.


----------



## EnergyFX (Feb 19, 2009)

If you end up needing a new PSU in a pinch, I have a Modular Toughpower 850W I could give you a deal on.  Or you can borrow it for a while if need be, just cover shipping.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks  i appreciate that.

i'll let you know.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 19, 2009)

ouch... Take your time and look at the wires man. I hope it isn't  your psu, but the board could of gotten it... Efx is great!!


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 19, 2009)

well i dont know what it is still.

I plugged in each cable one by one and tested and the sata cable for my odd was causing it. so i unlplugged it and had everything else working.

Then i plugged it in while the psu was running worked fine. shut the psu off worked fine when i started it back up.

I shorted my fan controller in the processor so i got to buy a new one, but before i fried the fan controller neither of my 2 pumps will pump?? i dont understand this.

God i hate pc's why did i buy this shit


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> well i dont know what it is still.
> 
> I plugged in each cable one by one and tested and the sata cable for my odd was causing it. so i unlplugged it and had everything else working.
> 
> ...




so your pumps dont work now?  Maybe they shorted as well you think?


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> so your pumps dont work now?  Maybe they shorted as well you think?



fit helped me with pumps. i was only pushing 5v through them instead of 12.

Whats is weird is EVERYTHING but my dvd sata power cable works. When i plug it into the dvd drive it turns off or wont boot. i honestly dont know why.. i wonder if its my drive its self or the cable.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> fit helped me with pumps. i was only pushing 5v through them instead of 12.
> 
> Whats is weird is EVERYTHING but my dvd sata power cable works. When i plug it into the dvd drive it turns off or wont boot. i honestly dont know why.. i wonder if its my drive its self or the cable.



try changing the cable yet?


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> try changing the cable yet?



just changed the cable and it worked but then i accidently touched a loose wire to the mobo tray and it made the pop sound. everything else works still but the dvd drive wont eject. I think its dead 

im going to buy another @ work and then go home and test the other one further.

Also now i get a winload.exe missing  but thats fixable


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> just changed the cable and it worked but then i accidently touched a loose wire to the mobo tray and it made the pop sound. everything else works still but the dvd drive wont eject. I think its dead
> 
> im going to buy another @ work and then go home and test the other one further.
> 
> Also now i get a winload.exe missing  but thats fixable



damn bro, thing after thing.  Let us know when you try the other drive


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn bro, thing after thing.  Let us know when you try the other drive



Thats why its called a build log lol because problems always arise. But thats why you guy are here


----------



## EnergyFX (Feb 20, 2009)

why does this kind of crap always happen when you are supposed to almost be finished??!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> Thats why its called a build log lol because problems always arise. But thats why you guy are here







EnergyFX said:


> why does this kind of crap always happen when you are supposed to almost be finished??!!





I know right!  always at the end when you are the most excited


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 20, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> why does this kind of crap always happen when you are supposed to almost be finished??!!





Chicken Patty said:


> I know right!  always at the end when you are the most excited



couldn't have said it better.

ODD is fine, bought a LG 22x at bby for 43 retail so not to bad.

How do i turn off the fan error? its annoying as hell

p.s

WE HAVE LIFT OFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOT im in windows now


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 20, 2009)

Glad it's working man! Really glad!!!


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 20, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Glad it's working man! Really glad!!!



i kinda am because it keep crashing and bsod on me. Im trying to repair my os install but its not looking good.

I think something is wrong with my samsung drive. it sometimes works sometimes doesn.t


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> couldn't have said it better.
> 
> ODD is fine, bought a LG 22x at bby for 43 retail so not to bad.
> 
> ...



as far as the fan error, go into the bios and in the hw monitor section you should be able to change under the fan speed column or row, you should be able to change it to ignore.  TRy it out.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 20, 2009)

well one stick of ram wasn't pushed in for som reason, and my odd is messed up. idk what it is.

I need a game to push my gtx now


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 20, 2009)

okay so i got it updated all seems working. Now seems time to OC


----------



## EnergyFX (Feb 20, 2009)

Next time... double check all your wires before you plug them back in.

lol


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 20, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Next time... double check all your wires before you plug them back in.
> 
> lol



The samsung odd doesn't work right for some reason though. I can plug it in and then it stops working. its werid. 
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

So now i got it to 4.0 but in real temps it says 2900 ?


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 20, 2009)

real temps says my temps are 90c load?!!?! isn't that way to hot


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2009)

freak savior, are you still on air?  If so thats normal.  Lower your voltage.  These chips do up to 100ºc.  Try to stay around 80ºc.  You should be able to do 3.6-3.7 GHz somewhere around 1.25v and that should keep your temps in check.  Thats what I ran mine on air.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 21, 2009)

me air? hell no!

although i did a very nice and very simple mod to the stock hsf. I cut out the push pins and used the bolt through kit off my d-tek 

im pushing 1.45 @ 4.2 right now. OCCT fails because of heat. whats the max temps these should reach?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> me air? hell no!
> 
> although i did a very nice and very simple mod to the stock hsf. I cut out the push pins and used the bolt through kit off my d-tek
> 
> im pushing 1.45 @ 4.2 right now. OCCT fails because of heat. whats the max temps these should reach?



100ºc is absolute max.

So you are on water already and you are getting 90ºc.  I max out at 60-63ºc at 4.0 GHz 1.305v.  during a wprime run of 4.4 GHz at 1.5v I see about 82-84ºc HT on of course.

Then people ask me why I have a monster 120.4 rad only for the CPU.  Well theres your answer folks, i7's run super hot!


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 21, 2009)

Really? so it is safe at that temp? wow okay...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> Really? so it is safe at that temp? wow okay...



i dont feel comfortable running it that high, but they go up to 100ºc, obvioulsy you'd wanna stay a good 7-10ºc under that.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 21, 2009)

hmmm okay. well its 42c idle temp now


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 21, 2009)

It seems to take some time to get Accurate temps. I never judge temps till at lease 3 hours past, or a day. 

Glad it's going good man!


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 21, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> It seems to take some time to get Accurate temps. I never judge temps till at lease 3 hours past, or a day.
> 
> Glad it's going good man!



thanks 

im trying to do 215x20 now


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 21, 2009)

WOW, i7's get hot as hell.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> hmmm okay. well its 42c idle temp now



load?



johnnyfiive said:


> WOW, i7's get hot as hell.



you bet!


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> load?
> 
> 
> 
> you bet!



hits over 100c occt fails because i set max at 100c

im running it at 4.0 and 1.35.. i want to hit 4.4 though but i dont like those temps


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> hits over 100c occt fails because i set max at 100c
> 
> im running it at 4.0 and 1.35.. i want to hit 4.4 though but i dont like those temps



can you link me to your Radiator?  Might need more cooling.


This is the one I have an at 4.2 GHz 1.4v I hit like 70-74ºc and at 4.4 Ghz HT on 1.5v I hit 80-85ºc

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/hwlablicegtb7.html


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 21, 2009)

http://www2.partstrain.com/store/?Ntt=Heater Core&N=1697 11523 4294965441

using 2 of those

http://www.bit-tech.net/modding/2008/05/18/dtek-fuzion-2-waterblock/1

block

http://www.petrastechshop.com/laddcwpeddto.html
pump 1
http://www.petrastechshop.com/swmcin12pu.html
pump 2


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> http://www2.partstrain.com/store/?Ntt=Heater Core&N=1697 11523 4294965441
> 
> using 2 of those
> 
> ...




I think you need to get a good radiator.  If you can find a Thermochill PA 120.3 or get a HW Labs GTX480 like I did.  Thats your problem bro.


As far as pumps, just stay with the MCP 655, I have only one and it flows great through my rad.  that'll fix your issue.  Your waterblock is even better for the i7 than mine is.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 21, 2009)

How? shouldn't 2 be better than one? and the bonnie cores are suppose to be really good as rads

edit: 

chicken get on aim please


----------



## cdawall (Feb 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I think you need to get a good radiator.  If you can find a Thermochill PA 120.3 or get a HW Labs GTX480 like I did.  Thats your problem bro.
> 
> 
> As far as pumps, just stay with the MCP 655, I have only one and it flows great through my rad.  that'll fix your issue.  Your waterblock is even better for the i7 than mine is.



those bonnie heatercores are better than a PA120.3 *each* the two pumps should flow very similar as the 2nd one is a special version not the standard one you get.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

cdawall said:


> those bonnie heatercores are better than a PA120.3 *each* the two pumps should flow very similar as the 2nd one is a special version not the standard one you get.



im just throwing something out there, hes hitting 100ºc at 1.35v.  Thats too hot for that, something is not right.  I told him to loosen up the water block a bit and if that dont help to re apply the thermal paste and re seat block again.  Im puzzled, dont know what the problem can be here.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> im just throwing something out there, hes hitting 100ºc at 1.35v.  Thats too hot for that, something is not right.  I told him to loosen up the water block a bit and if that dont help to re apply the thermal paste and re seat block again.  Im puzzled, dont know what the problem can be here.



i txted him to pull the chip and reseat the whole thing after cleaning it i had the same issue with my X3 and pulled the bugger out cleaned it and the block new paste and its dropped to 30C


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i txted him to pull the chip and reseat the whole thing after cleaning it i had the same issue with my X3 and pulled the bugger out cleaned it and the block new paste and its dropped to 30C



yeah bro it happens often to people and they overlook things like that.  Then they go crazy.

I also had my block to tight on my PHenom once, with the CPU on looking at the temps in core temp, I loosened it up and just saw my temps go from like 55ºc idle, to like 25-30ºc idle.  I told him to try that too!  worth the shot


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 21, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i txted him to pull the chip and reseat the whole thing after cleaning it i had the same issue with my X3 and pulled the bugger out cleaned it and the block new paste and its dropped to 30C



no you didn't i never got that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

uhh oh, liar liar pants on fire


----------



## cdawall (Feb 21, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> no you didn't i never got that.



i sent it maybe your phone is just as gay


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 22, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i sent it maybe your phone is just as gay



Nope, I did get it.


----------

